# Question about LCB



## taytealdred (Jan 4, 2011)

I am fairly certain i want to attend one of the LCB's. I am very certain i want to attend one of the international ones, as i live in Ontario, Canada. I know Ottawa is close, but i am thinking about travelling; as i read in a book , the best thing you can do when your a chef, is too travel. Does anyone know about the others ( Paris, London, sydney, adelaide , etc) ? 

If so, please respond. 
  Thanks so much , 
          Tayte Aldred


----------



## matrix42013 (Jun 4, 2011)

i am currently attending the LCB in Orlando, Fl. it was voted the #1 best cullenary school this year. we have in our culinary foundations 1 class an actual master chef. i believe there are only 13 or so in the U.S. and something like 60 in the world. there are top notch resorces and some great clubs you can join like the catering club and the cordon brew are some great ones.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

60 masterchefs in the whole world?  That seems a little on the low side - but then I suppose it depends on the criteria for rating those masterchefs.  Is it Michelin stars? 

I did a course at LCB Paris more years ago than I care to remember - but that was waaaay before they franchised their name around the globe!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Ishbel,

The numbers seem low because they don't take into consideration the Masters in the OG School in Italy.


----------



## thelostkiwi (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm currently at LCB in London, what would you like to know?


----------

